# seeking rubber sleeve for belt sander drive roller



## orkraider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all.

I just got my hands on an ancient but sturdy Black and Decker 3" x 24" belt sander, model u-144.

The rubber sleeve on the drive roller has rotted off and needs to be replaced. I've gone to all my normal suppliers, online and real world, and am having no luck.

Any suggestions?


----------

